# Hawks trade Rasheed Wallace to Pistons for Zeljko Rebraca & Bob Sura & Chris Mills



## tdizzle

*Hawks trade Rasheed Wallace to Pistons for Zeljko Rebraca & Bob Sura & Chris Mills & 1'st Round Pick*

Wallace lands in Detroit in three-team deal (2-19-04).
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1739128

ATLANTA HAWKS:
Zeljko Rebraca & Bob Sura & Chris Mills & 1'st Round Draft Pick

DETROIT PISTONS:
Rasheed Wallace & Mike James

BOSTON CELTICS:
Chucky Atkins & Lindsey Hunter & 1'st Round Pick & Cash


Zeljko Rebraca:









Bob Sura:









Chris Mills:


----------



## Zuca

Expected move.

Rebraca will be the backup Center
Chris Mills = backup
Sura = can grab some minutes at SG too.


A three team could've been good if happens... (based in another suggestion), but it won't happens...

Sonics: Alan Henderson, Primoz Brezec, Al Harrington, Scot Pollard
Pacers: Terry, Booth, Brent Barry, Jerome James and Radmanovic
Hawks: Tinsley, Bender and Croshere


----------



## reHEATed

so whats going to be ur guys lineup

Terry
Jackson

and who else


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> so whats going to be ur guys lineup
> 
> Terry
> Jackson
> 
> and who else


Awful

1- Diaw, Sura, Vaughn
2- Terry, Glover, Hansen
3- Jackson, Crawford
4- Henderson, N'Diaye
5- Rebraca, Pryzbilla

IR- Mills

Outside of Terry and Jackson, I don't think any of those guys could start for any other team in the league.


----------



## tdizzle

> 1- Diaw, Sura, Vaughn
> 2- Terry, Glover, Hansen
> 3- Jackson, Crawford
> 4- Henderson, N'Diaye
> 5- Rebraca, Pryzbilla
> 
> IR- Mills


Alan Henderson and Travis Hansen both got put on the IL today.

So that depleats the already thin Hawks rotation.

Hawks Waive Brandon, Place Hansen and Henderson on Injured List (2-19-04).
http://www.nba.com/hawks/news/brandon_040219.html

_The team has placed Travis Hansen (stress reaction, right foot) and Alan Henderson (low back strain) on the injured list._


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Awful
> 
> 1- Diaw, Sura, Vaughn
> 2- Terry, Glover, Hansen
> 3- Jackson, Crawford
> 4- Henderson, N'Diaye
> 5- Rebraca, Pryzbilla
> 
> IR- Mills
> 
> Outside of Terry and Jackson, I don't think any of those guys could start for any other team in the league.


That orginization owes the city of Atlanta better than this. Have they done anything since coming to Atlanta from St. Louis eons ago? I would be in a uproar. I am a Detroit Tigers fan so I kind of understand the frustration you guys must have.


----------

